# Do people like looking at plant pics?



## Alex47 (Oct 27, 2022)

Or is it just me?

Please dont say its just me


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 27, 2022)

It is called bud porn. You are not alone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

I love it. Let’s see yours…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)

She says that to all the men
You show me yours and I'll show ya mine LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 27, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> She says that to all the men
> You show me yours and I'll show ya mine LOL


Not till I get to know them tho


----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

Alex47 said:


> Or is it just me?
> 
> Please dont say its just me


That's like asking a fat kid at McDonald's if he likes fries.


----------



## Weedy (Oct 28, 2022)

No, no, no it is not just you


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I love it. Let’s see yours…


Sorry I read it as butt porn LOL Morning


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

All this talk ..... Where is this porn we are talking about????


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

pute said:


> All this talk ..... Where is this porn we are talking about????


On Hops Computer hidden amongst the marigolds LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

I know where are the bud pics right?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Gaia's Girl (Oct 28, 2022)

Wow - a full moon! But why is it orange?


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

What a jip.....like going to a topless bar with no girls.


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

Gaia's Girl said:


> Wow - a full moon! But why is it orange?


I know with his pants swung way down low I expected different


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

pute said:


> What a jip.....like going to a topless bar with no girls.






this should tied y’all over till we get bud pick. Sorry it’s orange GG


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312215
> 
> this should tied y’all over till we get bud pick. Sorry it’s orange GG


Woohoo  Nice , going to be a fun fun fun time in the Sub House this hallows eve
Is that Partyboobs LOL
I knew you were peeking at her too...............LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Woohoo  Nice , going to be a fun fun fun time in the Sub House this hallows eve
> Is that Partyboobs LOL
> I knew you were peeking at her too...............LOL


Could be…


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 312215
> 
> this should tied y’all over till we get bud pick. Sorry it’s orange GG


Whole new meaning to bending over for a smile


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Things are picking up in here..... waiting for the show to start.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 312218


You could market this Hot tub accessory very easily


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Hippie420 (Oct 28, 2022)

Gaia's Girl said:


> Wow - a full moon! But why is it orange?


Jaundis.


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 28, 2022)

nice set of buns


----------



## SCOTTDANNY22 (Oct 28, 2022)

Alex47 said:


> Or is it just me?
> 
> Please dont say its just me


----------



## pute (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice Scott.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Oct 28, 2022)

Nice bud pic


----------

